# Best SatNav for the Algarve?



## GJHanley (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi All,

We have been in the Algarve now since Easter, however a few times when we have been invited to friends houses we have struggled to find them. Maily because a lot of properties are at the end of dirt tracks etc.

Therefore, can anybody recommend a good satnav for the Algarve with up to date maps. I will also want to use it in the UK.

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

GJHanley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have been in the Algarve now since Easter, however a few times when we have been invited to friends houses we have struggled to find them. Maily because a lot of properties are at the end of dirt tracks etc.
> 
> ...


For out of the way homes one of the easiest things to do is get your friends to lat you have theier co-ordinates. These they can sind on Google Earth.

Makes life really easy 

We have a TomTom in both cars with the european map option


----------

